# Allowance for the Survivor



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

I just read something on the CRA website about the Allowance for the Survivor that sounds like it is meant to bridge the gap from 60-65 (or 67) when OAS kicks in. Interesting. I had never heard of it before. It certainly might make my hope of retiring at 60 much more possible, since I am a widow.

Does anyone know anything about this?

http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/services/pensions/oas/allowance-survivor.shtml


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

PrairieGal said:


> I just read something on the CRA website about the Allowance for the Survivor that sounds like it is meant to bridge the gap from 60-65 (or 67) when OAS kicks in. Interesting. I had never heard of it before. It certainly might make my hope of retiring at 60 much more possible, since I am a widow.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this?
> 
> http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/services/pensions/oas/allowance-survivor.shtml


PrairieGal - It's interesting that you should ask this question now, as I just wrote an article about it earlier this month. Here's a link to my article if you're interested in reading more about it, although the main theme of the article is about how there's no valid policy rationale for this benefit to exist (no disrespect intended to yourself or anybody else who has lost a spouse or partner due to death): http://retirehappy.ca/understanding-allowance-survivor/

In a nutshell, the maximum Allowance for the Survivor benefit is currently approx. $1,172 if you have no other income, and it decreases down to zero if your other annual income exceeds $22,511. Here's a link to Service Canada that provides the full schedule of rates (the Allowance for the Survivor is rate table 5): http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/...Pension+2013,+Benefits+for+Low+Income+Seniors


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

PrairieGal said:


> I just read something on the CRA website about the Allowance for the Survivor that sounds like it is meant to bridge the gap from 60-65 (or 67) when OAS kicks in. Interesting. I had never heard of it before. It certainly might make my hope of retiring at 60 much more possible, since I am a widow.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this?
> 
> http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/services/pensions/oas/allowance-survivor.shtml


PrairieGal - I should have also mentioned in my reply, that the age for the Allowance will change to 62 to 67 along with the changes to OAS. Here's another link where you can check to see if this applies to you: http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/services/pensions/oas/changes/age/index.shtml


----------



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Dogger. I kind of have to agree with you.


----------

